# Student Visa - Important Questions Need Help



## Cybz (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I was offered an internship in Berlin, however, I graduated from uni last year and was told that it would be difficult for me to get a visa to do an internship because I have finished studying. My question is:

Is it possible to get a student visa if I enrol into a German language course in Berlin? This way I can learn the language, have a student visa and still attend my internship. I am not familiar with the immigration rules over there, I would really appreciate your answers on this. 

Thank you


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Language schools do not apply to get a student visa...

If you are living in Australia, then you should go to the German embassy there and apply for a work permit showing them your contract (btw what does it say: praktikum, studentarbeit,) explain that you are done with school and that it is an internship... depending on their mood they might refuse your visa or they will give you a 3month visa, and then when in Germany, you will need to go to the auslanbehorde ( immigration office) to have your visa changed to a proper work visa within your first 3 months...


----------

